# Citizenship Ceremony - Bayside Council (NSW)



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

this post is to track and discuss Bayside council citizenship ceremony


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

My Citizenship Approved on April 26th and waiting for Ceremony. Please share you timelines


----------



## Zrakoprc (9 mo ago)

When did you apply for citizenship?


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

HI Zrakoprc , 

Please find below my timeline : 

Applied Citizenship : 27th Nov 2021
Interview and Approval : 26th April 2022
Ceremony : Waiting...


----------



## Zrakoprc (9 mo ago)

sandeep_iimt said:


> Ceremony : Waiting...


In the last FOI for Bayside citizenship ceremony there were about 1000 applicants waiting. Most likely you'll get invitation in 6-9 months from now.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

I have written to Mayor requesting for Mass Ceremony like Blacktown and Paramatta (1000 + ). She has replied saying at the moment they haven't plan it but they are doing two ceremony on the day of ceremony. It would be more impactful and increase chances of mass ceremony at Bayside council if more people request for it.


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

How do they send invite for ceremony. Is it via email or post?


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

Rainy_Season said:


> How do they send invite for ceremony. Is it via email or post?


They will send you via email.


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

sandeep_iimt said:


> They will send you via email.


Thanks


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

Bayside council holds very few ceremonies and close to 1100 people waiting.

This way it will be long wait joining the queue now.


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

Any update on foi for bayside?

How many people are invited for a ceremony.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi this is the FOI Ashok raised. we should expect result this week.









How many people waiting for citizenship ceremony in bayside council nsw from April 2022 - a Freedom of Information request to Department of Home Affairs


i would like tp to request how many people are waiting for citizenship ceremonies in bayside council nsw ? Thank you so much Yours faithfully, Mr kumar.




www.righttoknow.org.au


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

sandeep_iimt said:


> Hi this is the FOI Ashok raised. we should expect result this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just saw response on this. 1124 people are waiting for the ceremony , that's really frustrating..


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

sandeep_iimt said:


> Just saw response on this. 1124 people are waiting for the ceremony , that's really frustrating..


currenly they have at most total 100 people or even less in two ceremonies(50 or less per ceremony) on a date.

It will take 1 year to clear backlog and they have no plans to expedite.


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi All, Is there any update on next ceremony and no of people invited in bayside.


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

Seems like people have moved to different suburb to get ceremony invite.


----------



## john.almazik (7 mo ago)

Does anyone know when the next ceremony is ?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

john.almazik said:


> Does anyone know when the next ceremony is ?


There is a ceremony today, 28 June.
They are streaming it on the Bayside Council Facebook page. You should leave comments on that post to put pressure on the Mayor.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Rainy_Season said:


> Hi All, Is there any update on next ceremony and no of people invited in bayside.


The next ceremonies will be on the week commencing 25 July. Bayside Council is having two ceremonies on the same day, 
one at 4pm and a second one at 7pm. They are inviting 100 people per ceremony, so 200 per month. 

Some of us have written to the Mayor (Ms Christina Curry) to request extra ceremonies or an increase to the number of people invited per ceremony (note that the second option would require to reduce the number of guests to one instead of two per person).
At the current pace of 200 people conferred per month it would take 7 months for someone to be allocated a ceremony from the date they are approved. 

If you want to contact the Mayor you can email: [email protected]


----------



## joycechou0689 (6 mo ago)

Can I please know when is the next citizenship ceremony for bayside council in Sydney


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

joycechou0689 said:


> Can I please know when is the next citizenship ceremony for bayside council in Sydney


Hi Joyce , Next ceremony is on 26th July . May I know when was your citizenship approved.


----------



## Johnny_21 (8 mo ago)

Does anyone know which month approved applicants are currently getting invitations for ceremony? Thanks


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

Johnny_21 said:


> Does anyone know which month approved applicants are currently getting invitations for ceremony? Thanks


In Feb 18 FOI , waiting was 1059 . If we take that as reference and consider 5 ceremonies happened of 200 each till now, Balance should reduce to 59. Adding approvals from march onwards 453(211(march)+ 120(may)+122(june) +59 remainder from feb) = 512. So Feb’22 should have got the invite. Now in July 26th for 200 places , feb remainder and some portion of March should get invite


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

kiwifruit said:


> There is a ceremony today, 28 June.
> They are streaming it on the Bayside Council Facebook page. You should leave comments on that post to put pressure on the Mayor.


Could you please share your approval date?


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

Johnny_21 said:


> Does anyone know which month approved applicants are currently getting invitations for ceremony? Thanks


Could you please share your approval date?


----------



## Ricky_all (12 mo ago)

sandeep_iimt said:


> In Feb 18 FOI , waiting was 1059 . If we take that as reference and consider 5 ceremonies happened of 200 each till now, Balance should reduce to 59. Adding approvals from march onwards 453(211(march)+ 120(may)+122(june) +59 remainder from feb) = 512. So Feb’22 should have got the invite. Now in July 26th for 200 places , feb remainder and some portion of March should get invite


I think they were inviting 100 people only in two ceremonies. Only starting june they invited 200 people.


----------



## Johnny_21 (8 mo ago)

Approved April 2022 .
It will be nice to know if someone can actually confirm the approval date with ceremony invite so we know how far we all are . Someone did ask on council ceremony page but that guy didn't reply


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

Ricky_all said:


> I think they were inviting 100 people only in two ceremonies. Only starting june they invited 200 people.


Thats what I was told when I talked to citizenship event manager after calling bayside council last week. She said expect wait time of 8-9 months from approval to ceremony at bayside council.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

I got approved at the end of June 2022.

As at 20th May 2022 there were 1239 people approved and waiting for a ceremony at Bayside Council. They started having two ceremonies on the same day in May (one at 4pm and a second one at 7pm), inviting around 100 people per ceremony. The people invited to the ceremonies at the end of May 2022 had been approved in May and June 2021. The people invited to the June 2022 ceremonies had been approved between June and December 2021. The people invited to the July 2022 ceremonies would have been approved in December 2021 and January 2022.

There were only 123 people approved between July and November 2021 due to the lockdown but approvals started ramping up in December (95) and kept increasing until they reached 211 in March 2022. The approvals have stayed at around 200 per month this year. So, unless Bayside adds a third ceremony per month or increases the number of people invited per ceremony, the wait will be around 6 to 7 months for people approved from February 2022 onwards.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

I just received an email from Bayside Council that says the following:

"We currently have 590 conferees allocated to ceremonies for the month of July and August. There are 260 conferees waiting and they will be allocated a ceremony in September. These are the latest figures provided to us by the Department today (7 July, 2022)."


----------



## bomer (6 mo ago)

I got approved towards the end of February 2022, but still haven't received a letter of invitation. If August has already been allocated without me, then that would mean it's at least a 7-month wait to be allocated.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

bomer said:


> I got approved towards the end of February 2022, but still haven't received a letter of invitation. If August has already been allocated without me, then that would mean it's at least a 7-month wait to be allocated.


Please try contacting ceremony manager ( Michelle - *95621871*) available from monday to wednesday from 8:30 am till 2pm


----------



## bomer (6 mo ago)

sandeep_iimt said:


> Please try contacting ceremony manager ( Michelle - *95621871*) available from monday to wednesday from 8:30 am till 2pm


Thanks! I'll give that a go. Amazing how you were able to get her direct number. 

Is she in charge of allocating spots to conferees? I thought it was the Department's job?


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

bomer said:


> Thanks! I'll give that a go. Amazing how you were able to get her direct number.
> 
> Is she in charge of allocating spots to conferees? I thought it was the Department's job?


I got this number as response when i enquired about citizenship ceremony to mayor.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

bomer said:


> I got approved towards the end of February 2022, but still haven't received a letter of invitation. If August has already been allocated without me, then that would mean it's at least a 7-month wait to be allocated.


I don't think they have sent out the invitations for the August ceremonies yet. Please contact Michelle and let us know if you are on the list for one of them.


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

Is anyone's name on ceremony list for july or aug?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Rainy_Season said:


> Is anyone's name on ceremony list for july or aug?


I just called the Council and was told that they do not have the list of names for the August ceremonies yet. The person who answered was kind enough to check the lists for the two July ceremonies but I knew my name wouldn't be on them. 
She also told me that there will be three ceremonies in August and they will confer many more people than usual in those because they won't allow guests to attend. This had been my suggestion to the Mayor after seeing lots of empty seats at the venue during the 4pm ceremonies. Good to know she actually took it on board.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

kiwifruit said:


> I just called the Council and was told that they do not have the list of names for the August ceremonies yet. The person who answered was kind enough to check the lists for the two July ceremonies but I knew my name wouldn't be on them.
> She also told me that there will be three ceremonies in August and they will confer many more people than usual in those because they won't allow guests to attend. This had been my suggestion to the Mayor after seeing lots of empty seats at the venue during the 4pm ceremonies. Good to know she actually took it on board.


I also called to council today , Mitchelle checked for the July and August 13th ceremony and my name isn't there. My approval was done in april end.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

bomer said:


> Thanks! I'll give that a go. Amazing how you were able to get her direct number.
> 
> Is she in charge of allocating spots to conferees? I thought it was the Department's job?


HI Boomer , Did you call council ?


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

HI All , I requested info about future ceremonies and got below response :

" Our upcoming dates in July and August are;

200 for 26 July (2 ceremonies on the day with 100 candidates each)
approximately 400 for 13 August (it's going to be a Super Citizenship Saturday)
200 for 23 August
"


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

As per FOI response there were 1239 people waiting for cemeony at 20th May.

There were two ceremonies of 200 each in May and June.

So 1239-400= 839

As per above information july will have another 200 and aug will have 600.

Which means 839-800 = 39.

People apprived in april' s name should be there as per this information.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

Rainy_Season said:


> As per FOI response there were 1239 people waiting for cemeony at 20th May.
> 
> There were two ceremonies of 200 each in May and June.
> 
> ...


Yeah you are right. As of now they don't have list for names allocated for Aug 23 ceremony , so definitely april approvee will get invite for Aug 23.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Rainy_Season said:


> As per FOI response there were 1239 people waiting for cemeony at 20th May.
> 
> There were two ceremonies of 200 each in May and June.
> 
> ...


Agreed. The people approved from mid May to end of June would then be invited to a ceremony in September.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

kiwifruit said:


> Agreed. The people approved from mid May to end of June would then be invited to a ceremony in September.


Just checked that during June ceremony they are giving Citizenship certificate on the ceremony day. For May ceremony only they posted certificate as there was change of govt. and new minister wasn't appointed.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

sandeep_iimt said:


> Just checked that during June ceremony they are giving Citizenship certificate on the ceremony day. For May ceremony only they posted certificate as there was change of govt. and new minister wasn't appointed.


So what were people holding in their hands in the June ceremonies when they posed for a photo with the Mayor? I thought it was their certificate but maybe it was just their approval letter.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

kiwifruit said:


> So what were people holding in their hands in the June ceremonies when they posed for a photo with the Mayor? I thought it was their certificate but maybe it was just their approval letter.


For June they gave actual citizenship certificate but for May they gave commemorative certificate and actual certificate was posted to them later.


----------



## bomer (6 mo ago)

sandeep_iimt said:


> HI Boomer , Did you call council ?


I called Michelle today and she told me that my name is on the list for the ceremony at 10am on 13 August


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

bomer said:


> I called Michelle today and she told me that my name is on the list for the ceremony at 10am on 13 August


That's great news! What was your approval date?


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

bomer said:


> I called Michelle today and she told me that my name is on the list for the ceremony at 10am on 13 August


Congratulations!


----------



## Johnny_21 (8 mo ago)

Just letting u guys know so u can have an idea abt when u will get invitations as depends on ur approval date . I got approved in first week of april and got invitations today for 13 august . Best of luck everyone


----------



## bomer (6 mo ago)

kiwifruit said:


> That's great news! What was your approval date?


Thanks! It was 22 February 2022


----------



## bomer (6 mo ago)

sandeep_iimt said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks! Hopefully you'll be able to attend yours soon


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

Johnny_21 said:


> Just letting u guys know so u can have an idea abt when u will get invitations as depends on ur approval date . I got approved in first week of april and got invitations today for 13 august . Best of luck everyone


Congratulations! Is it in morning or afternoon ceremony.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

bomer said:


> Thanks! Hopefully you'll be able to attend yours soon


Thank you so much! expecting invite next week  finger crossed.


----------



## Johnny_21 (8 mo ago)

sandeep_iimt said:


> Congratulations! Is it in morning or afternoon ceremony.


Thanks. 
its afternoon


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

Johnny_21 said:


> Thanks.
> its afternoon


Congrats

@sandeep_iimt , is your name in Aug 13 ceremony?


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

Rainy_Season said:


> Congrats
> 
> @sandeep_iimt , is your name in Aug 13 ceremony?


my Approval was on 26th April. My name is not there for 13th Aug. It seems from April second week till May end they will cover in Aug 23 ceremony.


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

sandeep_iimt said:


> my Approval was on 26th April. My name is not there for 13th Aug. It seems from April second week till May end they will cover in Aug 23 ceremony.


From second week of April till end of May in Aug 23 ceremony. That will be more than 200 people.Do you know ceremony size for Aug 23


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

Rainy_Season said:


> From second week of April till end of May in Aug 23 ceremony. That will be more than 200 people.Do you know ceremony size for Aug 23


It is 200 for Aug 23.


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

sandeep_iimt said:


> It is 200 for Aug 23.


Please let us know when you recieve invite for aug 23.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

Rainy_Season said:


> Please let us know when you recieve invite for aug 23.


Sure!


----------



## A1111 (6 mo ago)

Seems like Bayside council will be able to clear at least 400 approvees within July and Aug. great news. clearing the backlog much faster than expected.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

A1111 said:


> Seems like Bayside council will be able to clear at least 400 approvees within July and Aug. great news. clearing the backlog much faster than expected.


They are going to clear total 790 approves in july and aug ceremonies. when was your approval?


----------



## Zrakoprc (9 mo ago)

sandeep_iimt said:


> They are going to clear total *790 *approves in july and aug ceremonies. when was your approval?


Where did you get this number from?


----------



## A1111 (6 mo ago)

sandeep_iimt said:


> They are going to clear total 790 approves in july and aug ceremonies. when was your approval?


I am sitting citizenship test in early Aug, trying to figure out potential wait time for a ceremony.


----------



## A1111 (6 mo ago)

Just wonder if virtual/online ceremony is still available??


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

A1111 said:


> Just wonder if virtual/online ceremony is still available??


Not at Bayside. All their ceremonies are in person.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Zrakoprc said:


> Where did you get this number from?


From the Bayside council person who manages the ceremonies. They are currently doing two ceremonies on the same day once a month, conferring 100 people per ceremony, so 200 in total. However, they will have extra ceremonies in August. There will be two on 13 August and another two on 23 August. The ones on 13 August will confer around 400 people.


----------



## A1111 (6 mo ago)

kiwifruit said:


> Not at Bayside. All their ceremonies are in person.


do u happen to know any council still does this?


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

sandeep_iimt said:


> HI Zrakoprc ,
> 
> Please find below my timeline :
> 
> ...


Hi Everyone , Got my ceremony invite today for 23rd Aug , 4PM. all the best for your ceremony.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

sandeep_iimt said:


> Hi Everyone , Got my ceremony invite today for 23rd Aug , 4PM. all the best for your ceremony.


That's really good news. Congrats! 
You were approved towards the end of April so people approved in May and June should be invited to the September ceremonies.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

kiwifruit said:


> That's really good news. Congrats!
> You were approved towards the end of April so people approved in May and June should be invited to the September ceremonies.


Thanks a lot. Absolutely! Now wait time has come within realistic timeline.


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

sandeep_iimt said:


> Thanks a lot. Absolutely! Now wait time has come within realistic timeline.


Congrats.Aus Passport and surrender of old passport journey starts now😄


----------



## A1111 (6 mo ago)

Rescheduled my citizenship test and got approval already. Waiting for ceremony, hopefully can get one in September.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

A1111 said:


> Rescheduled my citizenship test and got approval already. Waiting for ceremony, hopefully can get one in September.


I think you are more likely to get a ceremony in October


----------



## A1111 (6 mo ago)

kiwifruit said:


> I think you are more likely to get a ceremony in October


Thank you. October is not bad actually, much shorter wait than I expected. Do you know the Sept/Oct ceremony dates in Bayside?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

A1111 said:


> Thank you. October is not bad actually, much shorter wait than I expected. Do you know the Sept/Oct ceremony dates in Bayside?


I have spoken today to the person in charge of the ceremonies at Bayside Council (Michelle) and she said that there are no scheduled dates past August at the moment. She asked me to call her again on 16th August when she expects to have received confirmation of the number of ceremonies in September and hopefully the list of people to be invited. Depending on how many people are waiting to be invited they might go back to having just one ceremony per month. 

There are three ceremonies scheduled on 13th August and another two on 23rd August. Judging from the approval date of the people on this forum who have been invited it seems that they will clear up to mid May. So, the September ceremony would be for people approved in the second half of May plus the ones approved in June.


----------



## A1111 (6 mo ago)

kiwifruit said:


> I have spoken today to the person in charge of the ceremonies at Bayside Council (Michelle) and she said that there are no scheduled dates past August at the moment. She asked me to call her again on 16th August when she expects to have received confirmation of the number of ceremonies in September and hopefully the list of people to be invited. Depending on how many people are waiting to be invited they might go back to having just one ceremony per month.
> 
> There are three ceremonies scheduled on 13th August and another two on 23rd August. Judging from the approval date of the people on this forum who have been invited it seems that they will clear up to mid May. So, the September ceremony would be for people approved in the second half of May plus the ones approved in June.


Thanks A LOT! You've made thing much clearer for me. Plsss do share in this post once you talk to Michelle again in Mid Aug.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

I have just received an email invite for a ceremony at Bayside Council on 17 September (Citizenship Day). It's at 11:30am and no guests are allowed. I can bring a guest to the barbecue they will have at midday though. My approval was on 24th June.

It seems that the Mayor listened to my suggestion to have a ceremony on Citizenship Day and not have guests so that more people could be conferred. Lobbying your local politicians does work, especially when multiple people do it!


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

A1111 said:


> Thanks A LOT! You've made thing much clearer for me. Plsss do share in this post once you talk to Michelle again in Mid Aug.


I just spoke with Michelle and she said that 300 people are being invited to the ceremony on 17 September (National Citizenship Day). Apparently there are a lot of people on the waiting list so in order to confer more of them the Council is not allowing guests.


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> I have just received an email invite for a ceremony at Bayside Council on 17 September (Citizenship Day). It's at 11:30am and no guests are allowed. I can bring a guest to the barbecue they will have at midday though. My approval was on 24th June.
> 
> It seems that the Mayor listened to my suggestion to have a ceremony on Citizenship Day and not have guests so that more people could be conferred. Lobbying your local politicians does work, especially when multiple people do it!


Congrats @kiwifruit


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Rainy_Season said:


> Congrats @kiwifruit


Thank you 
It's great to see the waiting time for a citizenship ceremony at Bayside coming down from 12 months to just three as a result of pestering our representatives at Council, State and Federal levels. Thanks to everyone else who contacted them! There is strength in numbers after all.


----------



## A1111 (6 mo ago)

kiwifruit said:


> I have just received an email invite for a ceremony at Bayside Council on 17 September (Citizenship Day). It's at 11:30am and no guests are allowed. I can bring a guest to the barbecue they will have at midday though. My approval was on 24th June.
> 
> It seems that the Mayor listened to my suggestion to have a ceremony on Citizenship Day and not have guests so that more people could be conferred. Lobbying your local politicians does work, especially when multiple people do it!


I just got the same email!!! Thank you for making voices heard!


----------



## Zrakoprc (9 mo ago)

A1111 said:


> I just got the same email!!! Thank you for making voices heard!


Congrats, when was your approval?


----------



## A1111 (6 mo ago)

Zrakoprc said:


> Congrats, when was your approval?


end of July. so very much impressed by the speed.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

A1111 said:


> I just got the same email!!! Thank you for making voices heard!


Congrats and you're welcome 
What time is your ceremony? My email says 11:30am


----------



## A1111 (6 mo ago)

kiwifruit said:


> Congrats and you're welcome
> What time is your ceremony? My email says 11:30am


Same! when was ur approval?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

A1111 said:


> Same! when was ur approval?


I got approved on 24th June


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

@sandeep_iimt @kiwifruit 

Do you know the process for surrender of indian passport and oci application.

Any group links will be also helpful.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Rainy_Season said:


> @sandeep_iimt @kiwifruit
> 
> Do you know the process for surrender of indian passport and oci application.
> 
> Any group links will be also helpful.


Sorry, no idea. I am not originally from India.


----------



## WildBowlder (Feb 23, 2017)

Rainy_Season said:


> @sandeep_iimt @kiwifruit
> 
> Do you know the process for surrender of indian passport and oci application.
> 
> Any group links will be also helpful.








| vfsglobal - vfsglobal


VFS Global




services.vfsglobal.com


----------



## Zrakoprc (9 mo ago)

I hope there are 2 ceremonies planned for September, to clear the entire backlog and starts processing on month by month basis after that.


----------



## baralsagar11 (5 mo ago)

sandeep_iimt said:


> My Citizenship Approved on April 26th and waiting for Ceremony. Please share you timelines


 Have you done your ceremony yet?


sandeep_iimt said:


> HI Zrakoprc , Please find below my timeline : Applied Citizenship : 27th Nov 2021 Interview and Approval : 26th April 2022 Ceremony : Waiting...


 have you done your ceremony yet?


----------



## baralsagar11 (5 mo ago)

sandeep_iimt said:


> HI Zrakoprc ,
> 
> Please find below my timeline :
> 
> ...


have you done your ceremony yet?


----------



## baralsagar11 (5 mo ago)

Zrakoprc said:


> I hope there are 2 ceremonies planned for September, to clear the entire backlog and starts processing on month by month basis after that.


They have schedule 2 ceremonies on September for 500 total people and have one for October for 200 people. As of april 28 2022 they said they had 1100 people on queue. I have checked bayside website they have done total 1200 peoples ceremony since may, june, july and august so far that means all backlog till April 2022 must have been cleared


----------



## baralsagar11 (5 mo ago)

A1111 said:


> end of July. so very much impressed by the speed.


So you got your ceremony in less than a month of approval?


----------



## A1111 (6 mo ago)

baralsagar11 said:


> So you got your ceremony in less than a month of approval?


 yes...actually 3 weeks. so the bayside council is really working their ass to clear backlog.


----------



## baralsagar11 (5 mo ago)

A1111 said:


> yes...actually 3 weeks. so the bayside council is really working their ass to clear backlog.


My one got approved on 22 aug not so long from yours so i guess i would be on October one as they are holding one ceremony on oct for 200 people


----------



## WildBowlder (Feb 23, 2017)

Zrakoprc said:


> I hope there are 2 ceremonies planned for September, to clear the entire backlog and starts processing on month by month basis after that.


Do you know the dates? Mine got approved end of July and I haven't heard anything.


----------



## baralsagar11 (5 mo ago)

rnayak said:


> Do you know the dates? Mine got approved end of July and I haven't heard anything.


@A1111 he got approved as well end of july and already has a date for ceremony would you mine telling the exact date yours got approved?


----------



## Zrakoprc (9 mo ago)

rnayak said:


> Do you know the dates? Mine got approved end of July and I haven't heard anything.


First ceremony in September is scheduled for 17th, don't know the date for the second one. Even if you don't make it, you'll 100% be invited for October.


----------



## WildBowlder (Feb 23, 2017)

Got the invite for the Citizenship ceremony on 11 October 2022, 6:30 PM. Guests are allowed. My citizenship was approved at the end of July.


----------



## baralsagar11 (5 mo ago)

Same


rnayak said:


> Got the invite for the Citizenship ceremony on 11 October 2022, 6:30 PM. Guests are allowed. My citizenship was approved at the end of July.


Same here my one was approved on 22 aug


----------



## federationfreak (Sep 23, 2021)

baralsagar11 said:


> Same
> 
> Same here my one was approved on 22 aug


Hi guys I’ve a quick query - I recently moved to Rockdale (and will fall under Bayside Council) and will be updating the Department with my new address. Do you guys know if changing my address will push me to the back of the “queue”, or will my place in the “queue” be retained? My application was approved on 4 July 2022. Many thanks!


----------



## WildBowlder (Feb 23, 2017)

federationfreak said:


> Hi guys I’ve a quick query - I recently moved to Rockdale (and will fall under Bayside Council) and will be updating the Department with my new address. Do you guys know if changing my address will push me to the back of the “queue”, or will my place in the “queue” be retained? My application was approved on 4 July 2022. Many thanks!


It should not matter, you should get an invite for November.


----------



## A1111 (6 mo ago)

I got invited for ceremony on 17th Sept. But might be missing that one due to personal reasons. In that case, will I be able to join the October ceremony?


----------



## federationfreak (Sep 23, 2021)

rnayak said:


> It should not matter, you should get an invite for November.


Thanks so much for this! Has anyone else from who’s been approved in July (say around the first week of July received an invite for a citizenship ceremony yet?


----------



## Zrakoprc (9 mo ago)

federationfreak said:


> Thanks so much for this! Has anyone else from who’s been approved in July (say around the first week of July received an invite for a citizenship ceremony yet?


All of the July and most of the August approved applicants have already been invited for a ceremony.


----------



## federationfreak (Sep 23, 2021)

Zrakoprc said:


> All of the July and most of the August approved applicants have already been invited for a ceremony.


Ah ok! I got approved in July 2022 and just moved to Bayside Council, so hopefully I’ll get an invite soon! Are the invites issued by Home Affairs or by the council? Do they come via email, or via Immiaccount? Or via post?


----------



## WildBowlder (Feb 23, 2017)

What would happen to the 17th Sep citizenship ceremony if the queen is no more and a 10-day national mourning is announced?


----------



## A1111 (6 mo ago)

rnayak said:


> What would happen to the 17th Sep citizenship ceremony if the queen is no more and a 10-day national mourning is announced?


Good question


----------



## Bebi00 (4 mo ago)

Hi, 
They posted the yesterday ceremony on the Bayside council facebook page so you can have a look. Is there anyone here got approved beginning of Sep? I am wondering how long is the waiting time now.


----------



## WildBowlder (Feb 23, 2017)

Those who got approved in Sep should get invited to the November ceremony. Invites most probably would be sent in the first week of Oct.


----------



## federationfreak (Sep 23, 2021)

WildBowlder said:


> Those who got approved in Sep should get invited to the November ceremony. Invites most probably would be sent in the first week of Oct.


This is great news! Just wondering, how’d you know that this is the case — did the Department or Bayside Council post this information somewhere? I got approved in July 2022, and am still waiting for an invite — I sure hope that I’ll get my invite this week!!


----------



## Zrakoprc (9 mo ago)

federationfreak said:


> I got approved in July 2022, and am still waiting for an invite — I sure hope that I’ll get my invite this week!!


People that got approved in August have already received their invitation for the 11th October ceremony. You must be one of them too. Please check your spam folder for email from Michelle.Callinan at bayside.nsw.gov.au


----------



## WildBowlder (Feb 23, 2017)

federationfreak said:


> This is great news! Just wondering, how’d you know that this is the case — did the Department or Bayside Council post this information somewhere? I got approved in July 2022, and am still waiting for an invite — I sure hope that I’ll get my invite this week!!


Everyone from July should have already got the invite. Login to immi account and check for new messages.


----------



## federationfreak (Sep 23, 2021)

WildBowlder said:


> Everyone from July should have already got the invite. Login to immi account and check for new messages.


I may have “missed the boat” for the September and October 2022 ceremonies as I only recently moved to the Bayside Local Council area in September 2022. Hopefully they’ll invite me for the November 2022 one (apparently you don’t lose your place in the queue?)! In any event, fingers crossed!


----------



## Bebi00 (4 mo ago)

Do you know how many ceremonies will be organised in October? Thank you.


----------



## WildBowlder (Feb 23, 2017)

Most probably only one with invites for around 200 people as there is no big backlog anymore.


----------



## mshah2020 (Jun 10, 2020)

Have all August-approved applicants already been invited to a ceremony? I got approval on 30 September, should I expect a ceremony in November or December?


----------



## Bebi00 (4 mo ago)

Hi,
Has anyone got approved in Sept been invited for Nov ceremony yet?


----------



## Lena1018 (3 mo ago)

Not me. I received my approval letter Sep 13 and I’m still waiting for the invite.


----------



## WildBowlder (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks, my wife is also waiting (approved in Sep).


----------



## mshah2020 (Jun 10, 2020)

Not me either. I received my approval on 30 Septeber, waiting for the invite now.


----------



## Bebi00 (4 mo ago)

I got approved on 8 Sept and I am still waiting too. It seems like the waiting line is still long as they only do once per month.


----------



## Lena1018 (3 mo ago)

I received a response from the council that next ceremony is Nov 22 and I’m not on the list. Looks like those who were approved in Sep will be invited to Australia Day or Feb ceremony then.


----------



## leafbeetlepham (2 mo ago)

This may sound stupid but does anyone knows the reason why there’s no ceremony in December?


----------



## mshah2020 (Jun 10, 2020)

I am assuming it's a mixture of Christmas break and that they do a "mega" Australia Day ceremony. Sadly it doesn't do much for those of us approved in September!


----------



## Bebi00 (4 mo ago)

Lena1018 said:


> I received a response from the council that next ceremony is Nov 22 and I’m not on the list. Looks like those who were approved in Sep will be invited to Australia Day or Feb ceremony then.


Did you call them or send them an email?


----------



## Lena1018 (3 mo ago)

Bebi00 said:


> Did you call them or send them an email?


Email. They responded the next day.


----------



## WildBowlder (Feb 23, 2017)

Did they


Bebi00 said:


> I got approved on 8 Sept and I am still waiting too. It seems like the waiting line is still long as they only do once per month.


Did you get the invite?


----------



## Bebi00 (4 mo ago)

WildBowlder said:


> Did they
> 
> Did you get the invite?


Not yet. Like Lena1018 said I might be on Jan or Feb list.


----------



## Lena1018 (3 mo ago)

I just received my invite to Australia Day ceremony.


----------



## WildBowlder (Feb 23, 2017)

My partner has received it as well. 2 guests are allowed.


----------



## leafbeetlepham (2 mo ago)

Lena1018 said:


> I just received my invite to Australia Day ceremony.


Same here! Cant wait


----------

